# Doxycycline in cats



## mitcheroo (Jun 23, 2010)

Our vet recently prescribed Doxycyline for our cat, 50mg per day. Follow-up after hospitilization for an unidentified blood parasite. Given an envelope of thirty 100mg tablets. "1/2 tablet per day" penned on envelope. That's a 60-day regimen.

Soon as we got Kitty Sue home, I hit the internet.

Well, well--quite a rogue, this Doxycycline. Can be deadly in terms of esophageal damage, or even ulcers. Straight tablet admin carries considerable risk. Do not use with milk or dairy products. Our vet told us _none_ of this.

Now, I'm mixing a powdered quarter of a tablet into a sizeable dollop of canned food twice per day. My cousin in New Hampshire is a vet. We phoned her, and she had Kitty Sue's file faxed to her. She thought 60 days was outrageous. Three weeks was her advice. 

But here's what bothers me: Online pharmacological info on Doxycycline consistently recommends 2mg per pound twice per day, as a usual feline dose. (Kitty Sue is 7 pounds. That works out to 28mg daily. Pounds, U.S.)

So which is right? 50mg, or 28mg?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

According to _The Pill Book Guide to Medication for Your Dog and Cat_, the doxy dose for cats is 1.4-8.25 mg/lb orally twice daily.

Here is some additional info on doxy from this same source. 

" ... should not be used in pregnant animals as it can retard bone growth in the fetus and discolor teeth ... will cross into the milk of lactating animals and should be avoided ..."

"... it should not be used in the young puppy or kitten."

" ... can be used with care in older patients with normal kidney and liver function."

Common side effects are, " ... symptoms relating to the gastrointestinal tract, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, and loss of interest in food. Cats ... may exhibit stomach pain, fever, hair loss, and depression."

Rare side effects include, " ... photosensitivity, liver damage, and changes in blood cells."

"Chronic overdoses may result in kidney damage."

"Doxycycline is well absorbed even with food in the stomach."

If your cat is taking any other medications, let me know, as there is a list of potential drug interactions.

Laurie


----------

